# Bike brands in Mexico!



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello,

I'm actually in the middle of picking a new bike to replace my 2nd hand Gary Fisher Tarpon. Got in love with a Fisher Paragon 29er but that's a Trek and a sad story (more below).

The experience has been frustrating!! Specialized has always seem too overpriced to me. Trek seems fine, but the prices in Mexico compared to the US MSRP is just crazy (extra 80%). Then I tried Merida and seen that nothing has Fox and I should get sicked with Rock Shox. Then I tried to go Kona, but the Mexico distributor seems to have no clue of what they seem to sell, they quoted me with a 2009 catalog and they're supposed to be the national distributor!

I'm now looking again into the 2nd hand market. Seems the only way I can get a decent bike for something in the ballpark of MXN$25,000.

What bike brand is good if I'm pretending to buy a new bike?

PS. I live in Queretaro, going to US to get a bike is too much of a hassle and seem that lately is also dangerous.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ohh mi amigo Gandalf, que tema has tocado...

si vas a buscar usado creo que te conviene buscar usado en el US Market...

New bikes...creo que el amigo Last Biker te podrá indicar la dirección correcta...por lo que se oye en este foro no hay muchas marcas que te vendan a precios realistas...29ers va a estar también un poco difícil por estos lados, o por lo menos eso he escuchado.

suerte!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm now looking again into the 2nd hand market. Seems the only way I can get a decent bike for something in the ballpark of MXN$25,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Bicimaniacos carries Santacruz at good prices. If 29ers is your thing, Santacruz has the Tallboy which seems to be having good reviews.

bicimaniacos.com/web/


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's a good option.

Brand new, carbon frame, competitive price (even for USA prices), free shipping... for sure some people will say "no" to Alubike inmediatly, but in my opinion, they make very good frames that seem to last forever. Not the fanciest or the lightest but certainly as durable as the best... :thumbsup:

C'mon guys, don't be lazy and do your homework, is not that difficult to find nice bikes and components @ good prices here in México.


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, if you aren't brand sensitive, Alubike is a good, inexpensive local option. I've seen plenty of pretty nice builds with Alubike (although I've also seen some boat-anchors).

I have some friends who ride Orbea bikes, they seem to be a reasonable price frame here in Mexico. 29ers are hard to find though.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

you can look in mercado libre (mexican e bay) theres always good deals you just have to look very good, but you can find a nice not very used good bike, I think that $25000 pesos is a very good amount for a good bike, i dont know what kind of bike you are looking, but maybe you can even buy new for that kind of money, if you are looking for top of top components and a one of a kind frame, fork etc, you are not going to find that in any store in mexico for that kind of money not even on closeouts or maybe some internet stores who ship to mexico via usps can ship to mexico the frame and you can end the build in mexico, just buy the other stuff here, good luck


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Go check alubike website, they just uploaded their 2011 product line. 25,000 will buy you a nice new Alu.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Then... just buy the bike in the States and avoid the hassle.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for your opinions.

I've seen mercadolibre with some good used deals, however, they are used in the end. New bikes are basically the same price that other places, unless they're old models.

I'm familiar with alubike, I mean, never got one but I've seen them and their catalogs, from the moment I try to keep away from carbon and 2010 line hadn't a good aluminum bike, I'll see if 2011 has a good option. About the carbon is just a personal thing, nothing sustained.

Never found ...or searched, more precisely, an Orbea dealer. I'll take that into account. A friend of mine have a custom build one and seems to perform ok.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

As far as I remember, Viansi is an Orbea dealer.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

is this a good deal?


----------



## marc =) (Jul 4, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> is this a good deal?


NO 2009 wasn't a good year for marzocchi.

remember that if you order from u.s to mexico you will pay lots of taxes when the item arrives.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

marc =) said:


> ...remember that if you order from u.s to mexico you will pay lots of taxes when the item arrives...


that is not entirely truth...many threads here discuss about it


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bike smugglers*



marc =)
remember that if you order from u.s to mexico you will pay lots of taxes when the item arrives.[/QUOTE said:


> .............................................................................................................................
> 
> There is a way to avoid taxes ......... if you cross the border riding the bike you will not pay taxes, only your share of sweat
> 
> ...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

the last biker said:


> .............................................................................................................................
> 
> There is a way to avoid taxes ......... if you cross the border riding the bike you will not pay taxes, only your share of sweat
> 
> ...


hehehe esto me recuerda de un viejo chiste en Vzla:

Pasa en la frontera Colombo-Venezolana...cruce famoso por aquellos lados por el trafico de polvos ilicitos...

Viene un Guajirito* en su bici cruzando de Colombia hacia Venezuela con un saco grande encima del manubrio...la policia fronteriza lo para y pregunta: "A ver Guajiro, que traes alli?" y el guajirito responde: "Piedras"...."Como que piedras?" abriendo el saco al mismo tiempo, viendo que efectivamente eran piedras.." A pues, pasale guajirito".

El siguiente fin lo mismo.."A ver Guajiro, que traes alli?" y el guajirito responde: "Piedras"...y efectivamente eran piedras....y asi paso mucho tiempo.

Varios años despues el policia se consigue al guajirito en un pueblito...no aguantandose le dice: "oye Guajirito...eso de las piedras...dime la verdad, que era lo que tu contrabandeabas?"....el Guajirito responde: "Bicicletas!"  

*Guajiros, comunidad indigena del lado Venezolano, bueno...esos son lo que quieren jeje


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Nunca falta alguien así.......*



martinsillo said:


> hehehe esto me recuerda de un viejo chiste en Vzla:
> 
> Pasa en la frontera Colombo-Venezolana...cruce famoso por aquellos lados por el trafico de polvos ilicitos...
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , igual en México hay una leyenda muy similar de una ancianita que cruzaba todos los días de Laredo ,TX a Nuevo Laredo , Tamaulipas rodando en su bicicleta ......y cada día era diferente bicicleta .....

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

los felicito por animarse a escribir en español.

saludos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

foesfoesfxr said:


> los felicito por animarse a escribir en español.
> 
> saludos


what did you just said?
:lol:


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

In the end I'm the happy owner of a fancy Santa Cruz Superlight... Yes, you probably know from whom! :-D

Pretty well equipped and looks terrific! These are some pictures after the first use, I I'm of the opinion that bikes have to be proven to be used! A lot of dirt and both tires flat after the first ride (no Slime by that time)...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mithrandir said:


> ...Pretty well equipped and looks terrific! These are some pictures after the first use, I I'm of the opinion that bikes have to be proven to be used! A lot of dirt and both tires flat after the first ride (no Slime by that time)...


hmmm, 'proven to be used'? or 'used to be proven'? Anyway, nice bike, it's actually pretty cool to be able to get bikes without all the hassle of importing them yourself, specially if you want a whole bike, and not just shop for parts.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

you can also get brands like Nicolai, Liteville and Race bikes her in mexico


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Preciosa bicicleta, pero tengo la duda si es de 29 o no? y pues dentro de poco yo tambièn serè la afortunada dueña de una Juliana Santa Cruz ( si ya saben que Lastbiker me la importara, ¿ quien mas sino èl? :thumbsup: )

Felicidades por tu compra


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mtb02 said:


> Preciosa bicicleta, pero tengo la duda si es de 29 o no? y pues dentro de poco yo tambièn serè la afortunada dueña de una Juliana Santa Cruz ( si ya saben que Lastbiker me la importara, ¿ quien mas sino èl? :thumbsup: )
> 
> Felicidades por tu compra


Debe ser rodada 26, la bici de 29 que tiene Santa Cruz creo que es la Tallboy, pero puedo estar mal en esto. Con la flojera mental no voy a entrar a Santa Cruz punto com a ver que hay. Saludos!


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Debe ser rodada 26, la bici de 29 que tiene Santa Cruz creo que es la Tallboy, pero puedo estar mal en esto. Con la flojera mental no voy a entrar a Santa Cruz punto com a ver que hay. Saludos!


Buen punto la pagina, sino fuera por mi internet (cin contar mi computadora) que esta lentisimo yo tambièn lo harìa, pero bueno invertirè una hora demi tiempo en lo que logra cargar la pagina solo espero que se vean las fotos jijiji


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Yep, 26er!


----------



## Mtb02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Si eso me comentaba Luis, que la Superlight que compraste es igual que la Juliana pero de niño  por lo que es r26 

:thumbsup:


----------

